# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Roda krece u skolu

## Maja

Dočekali smo i sedmi rođendan   :Smile:  
Kako je sve započelo možete pročitati tu http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...kst2ID=&Show=9 ili tu http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2507 .

Već se skroz teško prisjetiti tog dana bez filinga izmaglice i nestvarnosti, jer roda kao da je oduvijek bila tu. 
Želim nam još puno puno godina    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

maja me pretekla za par minuta (obrisah svoj topik da se ne duplamo) pa ponavljam 

 :Heart:  *Sretan rockas RODA!!!*   :Heart:  


bas mi je drago da smo stigle skupa do osnovnjaka i nadam se da cu biti tu i kad krenes u srednju

i bas mi je drago sto si mi omogucila da upoznam sve ove   :Heart:  divne zene  :Heart:  bez kojih sigurno ne bih bila kakva jesam
a najdraze mi je sto skupa s njima mijenam svijet

----------


## maaja79

i ja vam zelim jos puno godina
sretan rodjendan  :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Rodi želim sretan rođendan!   :Heart:  

I što više novaca u blagajni, za nove projekte i nove uzlete. :D

----------


## BHany

Rodo sretan ti rođendan  :Heart:

----------


## branka0112

Sretan roćkas Roda   :Heart:

----------


## koryanshea

Sretan rođendan Roda :D samo nek nastavi dalje pametno, marljivo i uspješno!

----------


## Davor

Yeeee :D

----------


## wewa

Rodo, da nam stignes i do penzije!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

sreatn rođendan  :D 

i veeeeeeeeliki   :Naklon:

----------


## Joe

:D

----------


## AdioMare

Sretan, sretan, sretan, sretan, sretan, sretan, sretan ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
I svim aktivnim Rodama i Rodmanima čestitke od mog veeeel'kog srca!  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Sretan rođendan Roda!  :D

----------


## Arkana10

Nek je sretan i dugovecan Rodin let!!!
 :Heart:  hvala vam   :Heart:

----------


## †marival

mojoj mami je danas 63. rođkas ... i RODI želim najmanje toliko ...

 :Heart:

----------


## Ivanna

Nek vam je sa srećom  :D 
I ja vam želim da slavite još puuuuuno rođendana, puno ostvarenih ciljeva i svega što si same želite!   :Love:

----------


## seni

:Heart:

----------


## Romina

:Heart:

----------


## maxi

Roda  :Heart:

----------


## mali karlo

sretan rođendan    :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Sretan nam rockas  :D

----------


## Rene2

Sretno nam!!! :D

----------


## ivarica

za deseti vatromet   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

:Heart:   :D

----------


## cvijeta73

bravo za sedam godina   :Love:

----------


## Fidji

:D

----------


## Balarosa

Sretan rođendan!   :Kiss:  

I naravno da je Roda Djevica - organizirana, odgovorna, temeljita, strpljiva!  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

> Sretan rođendan!   
> 
> I naravno da je Roda Djevica - organizirana, odgovorna, temeljita, strpljiva!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
to valjda samo na van

----------


## Mamita

sretan nam   :Smile:

----------


## andrijana

veliko   :Heart:  za svaki sretan rodjendan!!!
sretan rodjendan svakoj aktivnoj RODI! 
svaka vam cast, postigli ste puno, ali ne stajete!  :Love:

----------


## ivarica

> Balarosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sretan rođendan!   
> 
> I naravno da je Roda Djevica - organizirana, odgovorna, temeljita, strpljiva! 
> 
> 
>      
> to valjda samo na van


da, ovo bi trebalo pobiti ikakvu teoriju o utjecaju zvijezda   :Laughing:

----------


## Balarosa

> Balarosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sretan rođendan!   
> 
> I naravno da je Roda Djevica - organizirana, odgovorna, temeljita, strpljiva! 
> 
> 
>      
> to valjda samo na van


Onda je i Rodi, kao i meni, podznak u nekom šašavom Vodenjaku   :Grin:

----------


## Linda

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

:Heart:

----------


## sandam

I ja zelim Rodi sretan rodjendan  :Heart:  
Tako je dobro sto postoji! Za Hrvatsku je prevazna!
Iskrene cestitke i zahvala za sve ulozene napore i postignuca  :Heart:  

Iako joj je samo sedam, velika je ko kuca  :Love:

----------


## malena beba

Sretan rodjendan!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

:Heart:

----------


## pikulica

Sretan rođendan! :D

----------


## štrigica

sretan rođendan i uspješno školovanje  :D

----------


## vitekova mamuška

:Heart:  X 7

----------


## Vishnja

Sretan rodjendan, Rodo!

Fascinira me upornost i snaga kojom menjaš svet...
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

sretan rockas!!
 :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Sretan Rodi rođendan!!!

----------


## vještičica

:Love:  srećan rođendan! :D :D :D

----------


## puntica

oj rodo...
sretan rođendan ti   :Sing:  
živjela ti nama 100 godina   :Love:

----------


## pinocchio

sretan ti 7.  :Heart:

----------


## japanka

čestitam  :Heart:  
samo napred

----------


## Frida

:Heart:

----------


## limunada

Sretan ročkas!!!

----------


## maria71

:Heart:

----------


## Inda_os

Sretan rođendan!!!

----------


## emily

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

:Love:  sretan rodjendan   :Heart:  *7

----------


## ms. ivy

vrijeme je da počnemo pripremati proslavu 10.  :D

----------


## Ancica

Sretan nam rockas    :Heart:

----------


## pujica

:Heart:

----------

